# Backhoe for hire How Much?



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a small Ford LGT145H garden tractor with loader / backhoe, a local guy wants me to dig a foundation that is 8' X 10' and 18" deep.
What should i charge? what is the going rate for a job like this.
I'm going to go over and look at the job this after noon.
I was thinking about $75 / $100 for the job  I'm guessing it's going to take around a hour or hour and a half?
Thanks for any info


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Just to dig nothing else..remove extra dirt to differeant location,back filling after cement dry.

What your local rent store asking an hour,that treat gentlemen tab better..lower price.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm thinking you should add in a fudge factor. Rocks or roots can eat up a lot of time. 50/hour seems fair but I would tell him $150 - $200 and you might reduce that some if the digging goes easy.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I just went over to take a look at what needed to be done, it looks like it would be pretty easy digging.
I am just hired to dig the foundation and nothing else, he has hired someone else to poor the concrete and then back fill.
The closest rental service around is 20 miles, it is $180 for 8 hours.


----------

